
Show HN: Auto-block personal events on your work calendar - Lightbody
https://lifeworkcalendar.com
======
Lightbody
Hi folks,

We’re super excited to launch LifeWork Calendar today.

We’ve already been hard at work building out a broader calendar management
platform called Reclaim[1], and we wanted to start by solving a problem that
nearly every busy professional experiences: the pain of juggling personal and
work calendars, and missing out on life because of dumb scheduling snafus.

There currently is no easy way to make sure personal events show up on your
work calendar to prevent your coworkers from booking over them. If you add
your personal calendar to your work calendar, it only shows up for you and no
one else.

If you create a team calendar for your personal events, it still only shows up
to others if they make sure to add it to their calendar. The only “solution”
that exists today is either creating duplicates of personal events on your
work calendar or inviting your work calendar to personal events, which is both
onerous and unreliable.

LifeWork Calendar solves this problem by automatically blocking personal
events on your work calendar, creating “copies” of the work event without
showing all your coworkers your personal details. Even if someone deletes or
updates the event, LifeWork Calendar will keep the copy in sync. We even add
some cool emojis and color-codes to the event copies so that you can easily
distinguish them from work events.

In addition to solving this pain, we show you some basic but important stats:
how much vacation and personal time you’ve been taking, how many hours of
meetings you’ve attended, and how much free time you have on a regular basis.

It’s easy to setup in under a couple minutes, it’s free, and it’s secure. We
don’t store any of your personal calendar information and we don’t sell your
data to any third parties. We also have a self-service delete option that will
undo everything we added to your work calendar. Try it out and let us know
what you think!

[1] [https://reclaimai.com](https://reclaimai.com)

